
Twitter bot OCRs your pics - pow-tac
https://twitter.com/alt_text_bot
======
yahliwharton
Build with CloudSight.

"CloudSight is a simple web API. Send an HTTP request with your image and
you'll receive a description of its contents."

Awesome. AnD the bot just proofs it works.

